#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές ΤΕΕ 20.11.2016: Θέσεις Παπαδόπουλου Χαράλαμπου (Χάρη)

## Xάρης

Οι θέσεις που αναπτύσσονται παρακάτω αποτέλεσαν τη βάση της συμφωνίας μου με την ΕλΕΜ για να ενταχθώ ως συνεργαζόμενος στα ψηφοδέλτιά της (Κεντρική Αντιπροσωπεία ΤΕΕ & Αντιπροσωπεία ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ).

*1) Φορολογικό*
To ΤΕΕ οφείλει να κάτι ό,τι είναι δυνατόν, ακόμα και να κινηθεί νομικά κατά του Ελληνικού δημοσίου και να προσφύγει στο ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο προκειμένου να υπάρξει ισονομία και δικαιοσύνη στο φορολογικό και ειδικότερα:
Να υπάρχει το ίδιο άμεσο ή έμμεσο *αφορολόγητο* σε ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και μισθωτούς/συνταξιούχους.Να είναι ίδιοι οι *φορολογικοί συντελεστές* και οι *κλίμακες φορολόγησης* σε ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και μισθωτούς/συνταξιούχους (αυτό ισχύει ήδη).Να καταργηθεί το *τέλος επιτηδεύματος*.Να μειωθεί στο 10% η *προκαταβολή φόρου*.Να καταργηθεί ο *ΦΕΜ* που είναι μια επιπλέον προκαταβολή φόρου και δημιουργεί γραφειοκρατία, έστω ηλεκτρονική.
*2) Ασφαλιστικό*
To ΤΕΕ οφείλει να κάτι ό,τι είναι δυνατόν, ακόμα και να κινηθεί νομικά κατά του Ελληνικού δημοσίου και να προσφύγει στο ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο προκειμένου να υπάρξει ισονομία και δικαιοσύνη στο ασφαλιστικό και ειδικότερα:
Να είναι ίδια η *υποχρέωση ασφάλισης* σε κύρια σύνταξη, επικουρική σύνταξη, εφάπαξ και υγείας για όλους και ίδιοι οι *ασφαλιστικοί συντελεστές* για όλους. Ούτε εξαιρέσεις για νέους, ούτε για αγρότες ούτε για κανέναν. Καθότι οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές είναι ανάλογες του εισοδήματος δεν έχει σημασία αν ο ασφαλισμένος είναι νέος ή παλιός, αν είναι αγρότης ή μηχανικός. Ο πλούσιος είναι πλούσιος και ο φτωχός είναι φτωχός ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας και επαγγέλματος.Οι *συντελεστές ασφάλισης* να είναι μηδενικοί για εισόδημα κάτω από το όριο επιβίωσης, π.χ. για ετήσιο εισόδημα κάτω από 6.000€.Οι *συντελεστές ασφάλισης* να είναι εύλογοι και όχι τόσο υψηλοί που να οδηγούν νομοτελειακά σε φοροδιαφυγή.*Επαγγελματικό ταμείο μηχανικών* έχει νόημα να δημιουργηθεί μόνο αν λάβει ως περιουσία το σύνολο της περιουσίας του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν θα απαλλοτριωθεί υπέρ του ΕΦΚΑ.Αν τελικά η *Τράπεζα Αττικής* παραμείνει στη διαχείριση των μηχανικών και δεν περάσει στην περιουσία του ΕΦΚΑ, τότε να μη συμμετέχουμε ούτε με ένα ευρώ σε οποιαδήποτε ανακεφαλαιοποίησή της, σε καμία «επένδυση» της.Οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μηχανικοί να δικαιούνται κι αυτοί *επίδομα ανεργίας* όταν κλείνουν τα βιβλία τους στην εφορία με τους ίδιους όρους που λαμβάνουν οι μισθωτοί και όχι με εισοδηματικά και περιουσιακά κριτήρια.Να διαγραφούν οι δήθεν οφειλές των μηχανικών βάσει των *αυξήσεων του 1ου μνημονίου και για την περίοδο 2011-2012* που πηγαίνουν να μας φορτώσουν τώρα σε Χ άτοκες δόσεις.
*3) Τρόπος λειτουργίας και οικονομικά ΤΕΕ*
Να καταργηθεί το υποχρεωτικό της *ετήσιας συνδρομής του ΤΕΕ*. Επιτέλους να αξιολογηθεί το ΤΕΕ από τα μέλη του και μόνο αυτοί που δέχονται να πληρώσουν να επωφελούνται των ανταποδοτικών υπηρεσιών του.Να μη ζητείται αμοιβή για κανένα μητρώο του ΤΕΕ πέρα από ένα εφάπαξ τέλος εγγραφής που δεν μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο των 20€.Να διεκδικήσει αμοιβή από το δημόσιο και από τον καθέναν στον οποίο παρέχει *τεχνικές συμβουλές*.Να καταργηθούν όλες οι *επιχορηγήσεις σε συλλόγους*, οι οποίοι αν παράγουν έργο οφείλουν να πείσουν τα μέλη τους να βάλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη (αξιολόγηση παντού και για όλους).Κάθε τρίμηνο να δημοσιεύεται ένας *πίνακας excel* με δυο στήλες *(έσοδα-έξοδα)* ομαδοποιημένα σε κατηγορίες για εύκολη ανάγνωση και κατανόηση και από μη λογιστές (όχι ακατανόητοι κωδικοί) και με κλιμακωτή ανάλυση σε βάθος.
*4) Άλλα θέματα*
To ΤΕΕ οφείλει να κάτι ό,τι είναι δυνατόν προκειμένου να υπάρξει γενικότερα ισονομία, δικαιοσύνη , και μείωση της γραφειοκρατίας και ειδικότερα:
Να καταργηθούν όλα τα *τέλη και εισφορές υπέρ τρίτων*, ακόμα και αν οι τρίτοι είναι το ΤΕΕ και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.Να καταργηθεί λοιπόν το *0,6% στα δημόσια έργα υπέρ των μηχανικών του δημοσίου*, το οποίο συν τοις άλλοις είναι και ανήθικο.Να εκδοθεί επιτέλους *εγκύκλιος* που να διευκρινίζει ότι το *1% υπέρ ΕΜΠ* καταργήθηκε καθότι αυτό ήταν ποσοστό του 2% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Μέχρι τότε μια γνωμάτευση του κεντρικού ΤΕΕ που θα κοινοποιούνταν σε όλες τις ΥΔΟΜ της χώρας θα βοηθούσε αφάνταστα (το έκανε ήδη το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ για τις ΥΔΟΜ της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας).Να καταργηθεί η απαιτούμενη *ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα* για την έκδοση αδειών δόμησης.Να καταργηθεί η απαιτούμενη *βεβαίωση καλής διαγωγής και εξόφλησης εισφορών από το ΤΕΕ* για την έκδοση αδειών δόμησης.Να διανέμει *δωρεάν τις ΤΟΤΕΕ* (παλιές, για ύδρευση-αποχέτευση κ.λπ.) αφού πρώτα τις ψηφιοποιήσει και έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να γίνεται αναζήτηση στο κείμενο με λήμμα;Να προβεί ακόμα και σε δικαστικό αγώνα προκειμένου τα *υποχρεωτικά πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ* (όχι μόνο οι ευρωκώδικες) που ουσιαστικά αποτελούν νομοθεσία να χορηγούνται δωρεάν σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (pdf) όπως και τα ΦΕΚ από το et.gr.Να καταργηθεί το *ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ* αφού πρώτα καταργηθούν όλες οι νόμιμες αμοιβές που πλέον δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα (δεν υπάρχει ούτε το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ ούτε το 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ).Να διαπραγματευθεί με τις τράπεζες ένα *πρόγραμμα POS* για τα μέλη του, όπως έκαναν οι ιατρικοί και οδοντιατρικοί σύλλογοι.
Παπαδόπουλος Χαράλαμπος (Χάρης)
Ελεύθερος Επαγγελματίας Μηχανικός

Υποψήφιος:
*1) Κεντρική Αντιπροσωπεία ΤΕΕ*


*2) Αντιπροσωπεία ΤΕΕ / ΤΚΜ*

----------

